# Prenatal Vitamins



## Myethpio (Jan 8, 2002)

Howdy to all!
I found out recently that I'm pregnant and wanted to take vitamins just to be reassured that I am getting everything that I need. I would like to know what brand anyone out there recommends? I'm not sure if they are all pretty much the same, so I thought I'd try and find out what other mommies-to-be have taken!
So what brand is the latest recommendation out there?

Also, did any of you take any sort of DHA supplements as well?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sassysu3 (Mar 6, 2002)

Myethpio~Taking a high quality prenatal vitamin was one of the top priorities for me. I did a lot of research and found the "Rainbow Light" brand to be highly regarded. I know I can't say how much it effected my pregnancy, but my pregnancy was wonderful~and my ds is healthy, and has been a straight "A" student...he's in 6th grade now. I can't help but think it had to have contributed some.
Best to you though in all the choices you make during this very special time!







sassysu3


----------



## HugClub (Mar 6, 2002)

I too am using Rainbow Light. I try to choose a prenatal with lots of good ingrediants for the entire body and not a lot of artificial colors etc. Rainbow Light is a food based prenatal.
I did a web search through google using rainbow light prenatals which hooked me up with lots of web vitamin shops and found the best deals online.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

Another vote here for Rainbow Light prenatal. My doctor who is also a nutritionist said they were good. I get mine at Wild Oats.


----------



## Deni (Nov 26, 2001)

I use Stuart's PreNatals....I am still taking them while nursing my almost 4 year old. I found that the prenatals I tried from Wild Oats either made me nauseous or I had to take 8 in a day.....

Just my two cents....


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

BTW, Rainbow Light makes a prenatal that you only take one pill a day. It's called JustOnce prenatal multivitamin.


----------



## Rebekah (Jan 15, 2002)

Ditto for Rainbow Light! I've been taking the JustOnce, as we are hoping to get pregnant this spring. I noticed it also includes raspberry leaf.


----------



## Myethpio (Jan 8, 2002)

Thank you all for you recommendations, I will definitely try those. The last ones I used were just any 'ole brand so I thought I'd try something more on the natural side...

Did you all just take that? Or did you also take a calcium as well? I think with my last pregnancy I took a prenatal a.m. and a calcium p.m....

I'm still not sure if I should go for the DHA... I read some article about Neuromins DHA-PL that had me thinking... any thought...?


----------



## Happy Mom (Jan 6, 2002)

I used SOLGAR Prenatal Nutrients (Multivitamin & Mineral) I also used SOLGAR Gentle Iron.


----------



## Happy Mom (Jan 6, 2002)

P.S. In response to the Neuromins (I currently take them now, post pregnancy, as I do not have a diet rich in any type of organ meats) However, I was very concerned about my babies getting enough of the omega fatty acids through my diet, so I used Flax Seed Oil on a daily basis. (In my applesauce or as an addition to my salads.)


----------



## HugClub (Mar 6, 2002)

Before getting pregnant my reg. ole dialy vites I took 3 day. When I spoke to the gal at the hfs she said to me with the amount of ingrediants in the vitamins to only take 1 they would be too big to swallow <g> So I don't mind taking 2 with every meal because it's all good stuff kwim? I've the Rainbow lights that you take 6 a day.


----------



## Myethpio (Jan 8, 2002)

Well I ordered the one-dose prenatals... they didn't carry it at WholeFoods, they only had the 6 doses one. Six seems like a lot at once so unless I were to spread them out or try one of the other brands...
I'll try the one-dose ones and see how it goes. I'm still debating the DHA, but I think I'll go get some, after all it can only help. I don't think I am getting enough DHA in my diet.
Flax seed oil, huh? Interesting, I'll look into that as well...










Thanks again everyone!


----------



## puppytails (Feb 7, 2002)

I tried practically every prenatal under the sun--the only one that didn't make me sick was the standard prescription chewable prenatal (natachew or something like that)


----------



## lil' love (Nov 19, 2001)

I take a prenatal called Opti-natal by Eclectic Institute.
I took them when pregnant with my dd and was happy with the result


----------



## Cedarah (Mar 6, 2002)

Another vote for Rainbow Light brand prenatals!

I have taken them for almost four years now.

During the last year, I switched to the Just Once variety, but when actively ttc again, will switch back to the 6 a day as they have additional beneficial herbs in them that the Just Once do not contain.

My iron levels were awesome all throughout my first pg and dd's too through my milk.

As for DHA, doesn't flax oil offer that? Mix it up in a smoothie and you'll never know you had it!


----------



## Happy Mom (Jan 6, 2002)

Little information I received from our local herbal path.

There are two famalies of Essential Fatty Acids. This first is the Omega-3 family in the form of Fish Oils (containing EPA & DHA) and Flax Oils (containing Alpha Linolenic Acid, or ALA) The second is the Omega-6 family of Essential Fatty Acids. These EFA's are found in Borage Oil & Evening Primrose Oil, Black Currant Oil.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rebekah (Jan 15, 2002)

could someone explain why omega-3s, etc. are important for pregnancy? thanks!


----------



## Myethpio (Jan 8, 2002)

Here is the site where I read up on DHA and pregnancy/infants:

http://www.dhadoc.com/facts.html

It should have a lot of general answers to questions.


----------



## Moonqueen (Nov 20, 2001)

I use Baby and Me from Megafoods. I get it at Wild Oats. I've tried several and this is the one I like the most. One of the benefits is that, because it's made from 100% foodstate it can be taken w/ food or on an empty stomach. I think Rainbow Light may be the same, but I'm not sure.
I'm anemic, though and am taking an iron supplement but haven't been able to find any iron gluconate in foodstate. Anyone know of any?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

hey Rebekah--check out these sites~http://www.oilofpisces.com/pregnancy.html http://www.ahealthyme.com/article/bellhowell/101741007


----------



## Due_in_August (Mar 16, 2002)

I used Wampole (not even sure if thats a Brand in the states). They were the cheapest of all that was on the market and the pharamacist went thru them with me to make sure that they had the same minerals and vitamins and amounts as the more expensive brands. The way I look at it, why pay double for just a pretty name on a bottle? Plus, I eat a healthy diet, filled with all the food groups, everyday, drink plenty of milk and get plenty of rest. The multi's are really just a little something extra and all my levels of everything are still good, so I must be doing something right.


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

i used superfoods brand which i was told was the best since they are from food sources (similar to rainbow light i think) I really liked them and felt intuitively taht they were powerful vitamins....natural, and rich. I think that is one of the biggest differences between generic brands and the higher priced health food ones....the life that is in them. they also had rasberry leaves, alfalfa, other superfoods in them too.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I got Rainbow Light after researching it but was curious about everyone else. I like that it is 6 pills so that if I ate perfectly that day, I don't have to take them all. But when we are on the road, I can take them all since it is hard to eat great when you are traveling.

I just got concerned because at the health food store yesterday, I noticed that one prenatal had 165% recommended vit A. Too much vit A can cause you to miscarry, so I thought that was pretty reckless.


----------



## Serenity (Nov 19, 2001)

I think it depends on the type of vitamin A. My understanding is that Vitamin A palmitate should be limited, but Vitamin A from beta-carotene is ok. Wish I could remember where I read that. Anyway, I showed my family doctor/nutritionist my rainbow light prenatals and he said the vitamin A levels were fine.


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

My midwives told me not to take any,just eat healthy.But I've heard MAJOR bad things about materna,so there's one NOT to take.(Both my midwives and naturopath said there iron levels are at a toxic level-that's why so many women feel sick after taking them).


----------



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

I'm not pregnant yet but we're planning to start trying for #2 in July, so I want to start taking prenatals soon. Last pregnancy I used Solgar, which I liked, but Rainbow Light sounds even better to me because it's totally food-based and has green foods in it, which are great for pregnancy. I did some surfing on the net last night and found a bunch of sites that sell vitamins and supplements at a great discount. I also found out that rainbow light has a prenatal called prenatal one--just one vitamin a day gives you everything you need. They sold for around $20 on most sites, compared to around $36 retail. Even with shipping it's a great price--I'm gonna order
a full-pregnancy supply all at once because I think the shipping is the same for up to a certain weight.

regarding the vitamin A--it depends on what type it is. Beta Carotene is fine in larger amounts. I think it's Retinol or some other type that is not safe beyond a certain amount.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I know they say that beta carotene is okay, but I have also read a study of women who eat over a pound of carrots a day and found they stop ovulating. Makes me nervous.

Saige, I am with you on the diet. I was just worried when we travel and have less control over my diet (I know too much about how important it is to get all the right nutrients). I also read that it is useful if you are having morning sickness which is usually triggered by the very vegetables that you need to eat.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

My midwives too reccommended that I not take the prenatal. This was after reviewing my diet, which is pretty healthy. But I can understand the concern of being on the road. We just got back from vacation and I know I didn't eat well while we were out. If I would have had my multi vitamin with me, I would have taken it. Especially if I were pregnant.


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm not pregnant yet but trying to get that way. I take a chewable children's vitamin (Rugrats







) and a separate folic acid supplement. I get the full 400 mg of folic acid in the multivitamin, so I don't take the supplement every single day.

I don't like the fact that children's vitamins now have artificial sweeteners. I'm pretty sure they used to have regular sugar in them when I was young.


----------



## Zoe (Mar 28, 2002)

For the girl whose midwive said not to take prenate vits. . . I would really reconsider, and do research. My friend followed that advice, and her dd was born with many health problems, that it really makes you think. It wouldn't hurt to give your baby a little extra.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

It's a little too late, Jacob is already here







and so so perfect








I seriously doubt that your friend's baby was born with health problems because she failed to take prenatal vitamins. I am sure there were other factors involved.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I also went my entire first pregnancy without ever taking a prenatal. I mean, I tried, but I vomitted every single one of them up. I finally quit trying in my 7th month. I got yelled at by my doc- as if I could help throwing them up. Anyhow, I craved the foods that I needed to get the nutrients I needed. I ate 3-5 oranges a day. And ds was born completely healthy.

You do have to be very, very educated about what nutrients you need and what foods you have to eat to get them; you also have to be dedicated to put a lot of energy towards meal planning. With all that, I think that a prenatal is overkill. But for the majority of pregnant women out there, a prenatal is necessary, because they just don't do their homework.

BTW, I am working on a nutrient/food chart that I can use to check off what I am eating each day to be sure that I get all the nutrients I need. When I get done, I would be happy to email it to anyone (it is a MSWord doc).


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

That sounds intersting Lara, I'd love to have a look at it when you are done. I am always trying to improve my diet, pregnant or not.








[email protected]


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

I also doubt the child was born unhealthy because she didnt take her vitamins.I hope no one made her feel that way.My kids were both big healthy babies.Sometimes a little extra is too much,I trust my midwives on this.

Lara-I can see where you'd be concerned because of being on the run.I always kept baggies full of granola,trail mix,or dried fruit for on the run,it helped alot.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

I agree that a little extra can be too much, saige (you sage!).

Jen- The info I have right now is set for both pregnant and bfing moms so it will work even if you aren't pregnant! I'll try to get it finished this weekend. (I may update it because I have 7 more books to cover!)


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Can you send it to me,too Lara? My email's [email protected]


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

could I slo get a copy as well? teh e-mail is valeria_vi[@]hotmail.com (remove the brackets around the @ sign)


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Ok, I will send it to everyone. I'll also send you updates if I find information that differs from what I have now. I am making a mothering list on my email program. If you don't have MSWord, let me know. I can cut and paste it into the email so it won't mess it up.


----------



## precious moments (Feb 24, 2002)

I take Life Brand prenatal vits.
My doc told me to take prenatal vits. through my fertile years, whether pregnant, nursing or not.
Lara, could you email it to me as well? my email address is:[email protected]


----------



## cornflake girl (Jan 2, 2002)

Lara I would love a copy of that, too! We don't have word though. Thanks a million!

[email protected]


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

could i have a copy also?








[email protected]


----------



## thebipper (Mar 26, 2002)

Lara..me too..I can't keep any prenatal vitamins down they make me so sick. thanks [email protected]


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Lara-you've got your work cut out for you!!! I have no idea whether I have the right software or not,I know nothing about computers.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I must be a bad shopper. I get whatever prenatal vitamin is offered at the store I happen to be shopping at. For the first pregnancy it Walmart. This time it's from our health food coop. I read the label and look for reasonable, but higher levels than are in a usual multivitamin. Sometimes I take them every other day.

My midwife and clinic recommend only taking a folic acid supplement or regular multivitamin with folic acid, unless blood tests show an iron deficiency. They test hemoglobin at the first appt. and then at the beginning of the third trimester.


----------



## z-girl (Nov 28, 2001)

If you opt to not take prenatals for whatever reason, it's still a good idea to take folic acid, especially while TTC and for the first few weeks of pregnancy, to avoid spina bifida. It's hard to get enough folic acid in your diet.


----------



## CrunchyGranolaMom (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm with you, Leafylady! I take el cheapo Trader Joe's multivitamins (400 mcg of folic acid). My mother, who is a master of whole health, is horrified that I am taking "synthetic vitamins", rather than natural ones. We have the Solgar vegetarian multis here, but, frankly, they smell so.....smelly, that just opening the bottle makes me gag. That and you need to take two very big pills to get the total amt makes them unpleasant for me right now!

The TJ's ones smell a bit, too, but it's do-able, at least for now. If the smell starts getting to me, I plan to ask the mw for a prescription for vits next week, b/c the rx ones don't smell at all. Although we eat pretty healthily, I really like having the backup of a vitamin if my diet is not great for a day.

Anyone else noticed that their morning sickness is better when they take their vits (and keep them down)????


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

bump


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by lovinglife_
*Anyone else noticed that their morning sickness is better when they take their vits (and keep them down)????*
my friend is pg, and she claims that prenatals make her morning sickness worse.


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

Rainbow lite because they contained great herbs and minerals on top of the vitamins.They don't consitipate or hurt your belly.I bought the Rainbow one a day ones though and they were $9 a bottle.


----------



## guestmama9924 (Mar 16, 2002)

I only took Floridix with Iron plus herbs. Read labels and research types of supplements. Certain calciums, irons and binders are hard on a pregnant system and kidneys.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

KeysMama,
and what are they?
do you mind sharing the info you've got on different types of them with us?


----------

